# A vossa password



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2006 às 15:55)

boas 

para o pessoal  que frequenta este forum abri uma conta no meu servidor de ftp 

com varias pastas para poderem sacar e enviar material diverso desde videos software, imagens, musica,  etc.

basta aceder no internet explore não é necessario um programa de ftp escrevem

ftp.arturneves.dynu.com

user: meteo

password: meteo

esta online neste momento 

abraço meteo


----------



## dj_alex (15 Jun 2006 às 15:59)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> boas
> 
> para o pessoal  que frequenta este forum abri uma conta no meu servidor de ftp
> 
> ...




Isso é muito à frente!!  Apesar de não me conseguir ligar ao ftp


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Jun 2006 às 09:24)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Isso é muito à frente!!  Apesar de não me conseguir ligar ao ftp



Infelizmente eu tb n consigo entrar


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Jun 2006 às 15:19)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Infelizmente eu tb n consigo entrar



boas 

tou com algumas dificuldades com o software

mas já esta de novo a dar

peço então que se liguem e que me enviem respostas

se está rapido????   etc .....

vou repetir 

acedem por web a: 

ftp.arturneves.dynu.com

se não aparecer logo um quadro para colocarem o user e pass vão a:

ficheiro   ---   iniciar sessão 

user : meteo

pass: meteo 


abraços meteo


----------

